# Slingshot riffle



## Lee68 (Mar 31, 2020)

Forgot pics lol and here's the slingshot I done 
















Sent from my ATU-L11 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

That rifle's a beast.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Very nice.

Could you please let us know the length of the business end? From the fork to the trigger mechanism? Looks like around 3 feet?


----------



## Lee68 (Mar 31, 2020)

27 and a half inches mate and thank you


----------



## Lee68 (Mar 31, 2020)

Didnt copy any plans, just copied the style of some English shotgun stocks ????


----------



## Lee68 (Mar 31, 2020)

If you want any more detailed pics if you want to copy it let us know????


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Lee68 said:


> 27 and a half inches mate and thank you


Thanks.

I like the style of your gun... very British Raj looking.

I am planning a rifle of my own (after I make a starship)... just wanted to see what length is practical.

Before the lockdown, I ordered the trigger mechanism from China.

















I am thinking of making something similar to this, of similar power.






At least that's the fantasy.


----------

